# CCEMTP vs CCP-C



## Anjel (Sep 23, 2014)

So my company is making us go through their critical care transport class. It is something they put on themselves over the course of 16 weeks plus clinical time. It is not affiliated with UMBC. 

So my question is...

Which certification is preferred? If I am going to go through this training which I want to and am excited about, but would it be worth it test for my CCP-C? Or should I take the CCEMTP course afterwards to obtain that cert?

I've only ever heard of UMBC. I heard of the FP-C, but didn't know they had a ground transport cert. 

I'm rambling, but any info would be greatly appreciated.

THANKS!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 23, 2014)

http://bcctpc.org/FPC/FPCFAQs.html


----------



## wanderingmedic (Sep 23, 2014)

From everyone I have talked to, the UMBC CCEMTP is highly respected and coveted. If it were me I'd take the FP-C exam instead of the CCP-C, since I have never seen a CCP-C as a requirement on an application. Also, Flight Paramedic Certified sounds better lol. 

Battle Creek's Community College (Kellogg? - don't remember the name) offers the UMBC course in MI.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 23, 2014)

I think you have to be careful with these courses, because they vary _dramatically_ in terms of quality.

I took the UMBC program years ago when it was relatively new, and was then adjunct faculty at a program for a few years after that. The curriculum was really weak then, and when I saw the updated course manual just a few years ago it hadn't changed much. Maybe it's better now, I don't know.

Some places manage to put on a good course because they have excellent lecturers and lab facilities. Lots of  places though, you'll be drowning in powerpoint lectures given by a paramedic with barely more critical care experience than you have who can't answer any questions that aren't answered on the slides. And the major limiting factor that these courses all have in common is that if you don't go into a true critical care role shortly after taking the course, you never develop the skills, and the knowledge fades quickly when it isn't used. 

My recommendation is before anyone spends their hard earned money on one of these programs, ask a lot of questions about who the lecturers and lab instructors are and what kinds of backgrounds they have. And unless you plan to try to get a CCT job pretty soon, I honestly wouldn't bother with a course. There are so many free learning resources out there today that you can learn what you need to pass a CCP-C exam without spending any money at all, and then get your practical experience the same way you would if you did take the course - OJT.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 23, 2014)

I just started the UMBC course here. Only had one day and it wasn't anything interesting really, FAA stuff and other housekeeping items but everything I've been told aligns with what Remi said. It's heavily instructor dependent. I was looking at our syllabus/schedule and I can count on one hand the lectures that are given by a Paramedic. All the others are longstanding CCRNs, a handful of very respected midlevels from around the area and more than a few MDs. The Paramedics that are doing lectures all have 15+ years as CCPs in a CCT-Rotor Wing roll so I'm hoping that it's going to be a good class. 

The way it's been explained to me is the CCEMTP is a class whereas the CCP-C and FP-C are tests. It's happened more than once that someone who went to a good Medic school self taught the flight physiology and passed the FP-C only a few days after passing the NREMT-P but that's far from the norm. Most programs that I've looked at seem to require the UMBC course and then have some stipulation like "FP-C within 1 year of hire" if it isn't a pre-hire requirement as well.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Sep 26, 2014)

I took the CCEMT-P at UMBC in Baltimore last summer. Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Anjel (Sep 26, 2014)

I had my first day of class today. Again it is just put on through my company. A lot is company specific training.

We use the AAOS critical care book. Which is sponsored by UMBC and IAFCCP. 

I don't want to take the course twice, but I also want to have something to show for these next 16 weeks I'm taking this class. Even if it's only adding some of the alphabet soup behind my name.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Sep 27, 2014)

Then you should consider the CCP-C and FP-C test with the BCCTPC, its not a course, only a written test, if your company provided 16 week critical care course is able to prepare you, you should be ready to test (but maybe buy some test prep material also)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 27, 2014)

I'll second what Expat said. The only way to put something behind your name without taking a Critical Care class twice is gonna be taking the CCP-C and/or FP-C tests. CCEMTP is trademarked by UMBC so there's no way to get it without taking their class. It's also not cheap. I believe the price on ours was $1500, I got lucky and signed a contract and get it for free in exchange for a year of full time employment. I plan on sitting for the CCP-C and FP-C as soon as I can after I finish class and pass (hopefully)  the UMBC final.

Also the UMBC a class is generally done in a 2-3 week block of full time classes so you have lost wages and have to burn PTO as well. We're running ours every Monday, all day, for 12 weeks. 

At least they're requiring you take a class, any medic here can attend SCTs. I won't have a pay increase or scope increase, might be able to take vented transports with the ReVel instead of our silly 911 "vent" but they haven't decided yet, unless I get lucky enough to transfer to HEMS once I get the required three years.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 27, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'll second what Expat said. The only way to put something behind your name without taking a Critical Care class twice is gonna be taking the CCP-C and/or FP-C tests. CCEMTP is trademarked by UMBC so there's no way to get it without taking their class. It's also not cheap. I believe the price on ours was $1500, I got lucky and signed a contract and get it for free in exchange for a year of full time employment. I plan on sitting for the CCP-C and FP-C as soon as I can after I finish class and pass (hopefully)  the UMBC final.
> 
> Also the UMBC a class is generally done in a 2-3 week block of full time classes so you have lost wages and have to burn PTO as well. We're running ours every Monday, all day, for 12 weeks.
> 
> At least they're requiring you take a class, any medic here can attend SCTs. I won't have a pay increase or scope increase, might be able to take vented transports with the ReVel instead of our silly 911 "vent" but they haven't decided yet, unless I get lucky enough to transfer to HEMS once I get the required three years.


There's a second class that provides a testing process and cert type deal, and that's the IACCPM, which is a newer course run by Chuck Skinner out of Palestine, TX. I took it since it's what my company mandates and it actually was on par with a condensed version of my Creighton course (which is basically what the UMBC program amounts to). Pretty good course, just a crappy website and not much widespread knowledge of the program.
The testing for it was similar, very similar, to what I did for my FP-C. The postnomials of CCP are what that program uses for graduates.

That said, I'm planning on moving to Roswell, NM and they have a UMBC CCEMTP course there that's two weeks... I'm debating taking it and just swapping weeks with someone so I work two weeks straight and have two weeks off to do it.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thing is most of of these courses are designed to prepare you for the FP-C and CCP-C certification test. I have my CCEMT-P, but its not worth a whole lot with out a FP-C to go along with it IMO.


----------

